# World Record Mako Shark with a bow



## coyoteman_505 (Feb 9, 2015)

Predator Pursuit with Jeff Thomason is a predator hunting show on the Sportsman Channel Pursuit Channel. This weekend the show airs his new world record Make Shark with a bow. The shark was a whopping 809.5 lbs and around 11 feet long. Should be a great episode. What are your guys thoughts on this type of hunt. Many complain but I know if they had the chance they would most likely go. It is legal and the meat is all donated to food shelters. I congratulate Jeff on a great accomplishment. What a beast.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Doesn't need dentures for sure.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

that is crazy... congrats to him for sure, he must be wearing Kevlar shoes they look bite proof!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thats cool

shark is good eating and who wouldnt want a set of jaws like that hanging over the mantle


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool and cazy at the same time. Bet he had a workout after he shot it just to get it landed unless his shot killed it right away. Really would like to see a video from start to finish just to see how he landed the shark.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd be interested in see'in the video too.

Second picture--- looks like theres a hook in the beasties mouth and the fella on the right, hold'in the pole, has brought the critter up along side of the boat.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I'd be interested in see'in the video too.
> 
> Second picture--- looks like theres a hook in the beasties mouth and the fella on the right, hold'in the pole, has brought the critter up along side of the boat.
> 
> awprint:


 Ya they would have to have something to bring it to the boat, they normally just don't show up for a shot.


----------



## coyoteman_505 (Feb 9, 2015)

The whole episode was on the Sportsman Channel. It re airs Friday at 4am and then again Saturday 6 am. So I recommend that you DVR and give it a watch. He actually got one bigger the day before but lost it after battling it for hours. His facebook page has a few videos as well. Like him on facebook-Predator Pursuit with Jeff Thomason, he's a killing machine. Love the show.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Jan 7, 2015)

They probably chummed the side of the boast with mackerel or bonita and had a whole bonita on a rope and as the mako came up to eat it pulled it away and he shot or as the shark showed up pitched the fish right behind the boat. How I have caught sharks and many of them. Just never shot them with a bow. Just my guess though. Makes me wonder if the arrows was attached to a Penn 50W or something like because as soon as a Mako is hooked he is gone and also is jumping in the air. If so I am kind of surprised the arrow didn't pull out.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

I also think that shark had a hook in him.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Didn't watch the show or care to. Just another stunt staged to make a video.

You can see the chum pumps working in the one picture.

Chum up a shark to the boat, dart him with a bow that has a dart attached to

a heavy offshore rod and fight the fish with the rod.

No real skill by the bow hunter as the captain has brought the fish to within

point blank range for the shot.

Sorry guys sometimes it wads up my shorts some of the things that go on.


----------

